# Grady County Buck



## Shakes (Dec 5, 2008)

I shot this buck 5 minutes before sunset the night before Thanksgiving.  He was chasin some does an stopped to check a rub in the middle of the food plot right before I shot him.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 5, 2008)

good deer man....where bouts ya get that one...which side of the county anyways...been hearing bout some fine deer being shot this year...hadnt laid eyes on any from these parts tho


----------

